# sleeper houses



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

has anybody ever rented a sleeper house? I looked at some of the resorts that are on lake of the woods but only found ones that would hold 6 we need something like a 8 person. looking at spending four nights three day fishing.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

8 people sleeping and fishing in one house would not be very fun in my opinion. Why not just get two sleeper houses that are right beside each other?


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I dont know anything about these setups if you can have two right beside each other that would work great.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I didnt know they did those on devils lake. I will have to check it out. Thats what were after is a good time wether it is catching alot of fish or drinking some beers. Both would be great. Thanks for the info woodpecker :beer:


----------



## Cando (Oct 14, 2006)

I wouldn't recomend a 6 man sleeper. They usually stack three bunks up on top of eachother. When your laying down the next bunk is almost at face level. I rent two 4 man sleepers from Arneson's Resort and they put both houses close together. They do a great job of taking care of you. The only 6 man sleeper that might not triple stack them is Sportsman's Lodge - Sleepers. You get charged per person and not by the house.

The 4 man sleepers at Arneson's are 10x20 or bigger. They put small bathrooms in them. The reason why they have bathroom houses on DL is because they restrict the size of fish house you can have.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

